# V-Line owners



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Seems there is an update to the bathroom door handle syndromel for the V-Line. Contact your supplying dealer to see if you qualify for new handles  
Exciting aint it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## vanessa600 (Oct 13, 2014)

is this because the inner handle keeps working loose


----------

